# ughhh Whats with all the fake/low quality and supposedly U.S made IGF providers?



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not calling out any labs in particular (most of you know who you are). But whats with all these supposedly U.S labs that are pumping out fake IGF-LR3? A good deal is a deal only when the shit is real. No point in getting a huge discount when the stuff turns out to be a fake.

You can check it out at Prohormoneforums.com. They ran a bunch of tests on several different labs products. Needless to say, the results have been very disappointing.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm interesting...

ps. I only read page 1 because now "server is too buzy at the moment"


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

Where's the link to the article or is the just some BS to direct people to a different forum?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 28, 2012)

He's not lying I've seen the tests on that forum they seem legit (the tests).  Most lab's in general that I've seen for Any ugls peptide has been bad.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats true, i read the thread too and saw some bad news for some companies... I dunno if we could cite them here ...


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty ironic a forum sponsored by Purity Sol ..one of the shittiest RC companies around would post that. i wonder if its the same lab the supposedly use. I ordered 5 products and only got labs on 2 ...2 of the other 3 products were garbage. ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

can someone please attach the link to the article.
 I can only speak for purchasepeptides, it would never be our intentions to bring a less then great product to market. 
All of us our resellers and are at the mercy of the manufactures. It comes down to finding a quality trustworthy manufacturer and that's why we buy from a companies
located here in the USA. 
I am with inkedup these test should only be valid only if performed by a 3rd natural party. 
members blood work for the most part is always the best indication of the quality of product.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 28, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Pretty ironic a forum sponsored by Purity Sol ..one of the shittiest RC companies around would post that. i wonder if its the same lab the supposedly use. I ordered 5 products and only got labs on 2 ...2 of the other 3 products were garbage. ...



I was just going to say the same sort of thing!!

Dosnt mean much to me now when you look at other things going on.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I was just going to say the same sort of thing!!
> 
> Dosnt mean much to me now when you look at other things going on.



Let me play Devils Advocate for a second here,
Yes it is true that he does work for Purity Sol, w.e purity shit labs it is-> nonetheless, he is using third party to provide Mass Spec and HPLC analysis. (21st century biochemicals- 21st Century Biochemicals - Mass Spectrometry Services)
Now who is to say that he isnt switching out the vials of peptides with bunk shit before sending it out? and then claiming the poor results to be that of the mentioned lab? WHO KNOWS?

But there is no other source to cross-reference, one that does not have their own self-interest at heart (i.e- doesnt work for, own or get paid by any lab)
So we do have to take his words with a grain of salt, but until someone else steps up to the plate with their own mass spec/hplc analysis results, you cant say that his claims are dubious.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Where's the link to the article or is the just some BS to direct people to a different forum?



Its good to be skeptical, but no this post is devoid of any ulterior motives, if it were... then I'd be linking directly to the site and directly linking to each and every company cited for their products of low quality.
 Its to start getting people to THINK.
This is a market (grey market), where business and reputation are upheld through word of mouth primarily and its easy to claim something on the boards, and have that turn into what is "common knowledge".
 For example, I learned something today, which is against what EVERYONE else claims to be true, is how IGF-LR3 is NOT a version of IGF with a longer half life. In fact, its the other way around->shorter half life and acts more locally then igf itself.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

So Im not correct saying 
IGF half life is 20-40 minutes and IGF1-LR3 is 20 -30 hours?


----------



## SFW (Sep 28, 2012)

There is a lab testing section here. But there really isnt too much infos. Lab reports and labs on blood can easilly be doctored with photoshop and be misleading. Speaking of misleading, there is someone in this thread who had intentionally mislead people to his lab. I find it comical that he even comments on this matter when his reps create fake accounts that give kudos to their company. lol. Joe blow with 5 posts from west bubble f*ck swears the products are great! meanwhile Joe blow has the same IP address as said rep. Shady to say the least. But thankfully they'll be gone on Sept 30th.

Anyway, heres the section. 


Lab Testing


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> So Im not correct saying





purchasepeptides said:


> IGF half life is 20-40 minutes and IGF1-LR3 is 20 -30 hours?




That would be the common misconception that I was pertaining to.

I'll dig up the studies and what not later on. Gotta bounce to work for now.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 28, 2012)

BTW who is the person who had intentionally mislead people to his lab?"

No worries we'll see who gets the last laugh! 



SFW said:


> There is a lab testing section here. But there really isnt too much infos. Lab reports and labs on blood can easilly be doctored with photoshop and be misleading. Speaking of misleading, there is someone in this thread who had intentionally mislead people to his lab. I find it comical that he even comments on this matter when his reps create fake accounts that give kudos to their company. lol. Joe blow with 5 posts from west bubble f*ck swears the products are great! meanwhile Joe blow has the same IP address as said rep. Shady to say the least. But thankfully they'll be gone on Sept 30th.
> 
> Anyway, heres the section.
> 
> ...


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

Am J Physiol. 1999 Apr;276(4 Pt 1):E663-71. Links 
Clearance of IGFs and insulin from wounds: effect of IGF-binding protein interactions.Robertson JG, Belford DA, Ballard FJ. 
Child Health Research Institute, North Adelaide, South Australia 5006.

We have examined the role binding proteins have in regulating the clearance of exogenous growth factors from wounds. Hunt-Schilling chambers were subcutaneously implanted in rats, and the clearance of insulin-like growth factor (IGF) I from the chamber wound fluid was compared with IGF-II, LR3-IGF-I, which binds poorly to IGF-binding proteins (IGFBP), or insulin. Elimination rate constants of the slow phase of the decay curves did not differ between IGF-I and IGF-II. However, LR3-IGF-I and insulin were cleared more rapidly from wound fluid than IGF-I so that the half-lives for IGF-I, IGF-II, LR3-IGF-I, and insulin were 872, 861, 563, and 324 min, respectively. In wound fluid, minimal degradation of the IGFs occurred, whereas insulin was degraded considerably. *The increased clearance of LR3-IGF-I and insulin equated with a reduced association with wound fluid IGFBPs, and increased amounts of radioactivity of these peptides were detected in the circulation and urine.* These results show that this model of wound repair may be of use in examining the kinetics of growth factors and other bioactive molecules in extravascular spaces and support the hypothesis that IGFBPs can be significant regulators of IGF bioavailability in vivo.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

J Endocrinol. 1993 Aug;138(2):327-36. Links 
Plasma clearance and tissue distribution of labelled insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) and an analogue LR3IGF-I in pregnant rats.Bastian SE, Walton PE, Wallace JC, Ballard FJ. 
Department of Biochemistry, University of Adelaide, South Australia.

To determine whether the changes in insulin-like growth factor-binding proteins (IGFBPs) and IGF-I levels during pregnancy in rats affect the clearance of IGFs from the circulation, we have measured pharmacokinetic parameters and the tissue distribution of radiolabelled IGF-I and LR3IGF-I, a potent analogue which has a markedly reduced affinity of binding to the IGFBPs. Intravenous boluses of radiolabelled growth factors were administered to catheterized virgin and age-matched pregnant rats on day 18 of gestation when plasma IGFBPs, in particular IGFBP-3, are dramatically reduced. IGF-I was cleared more rapidly from plasma in pregnant rats compared with the virgins; metabolic clearance rate (MCR) = 2.88 +/- 0.12 (S.E.M.) and 0.90 +/- 0.05 ml/min per kg respectively. Although LR3IGF-I was cleared more rapidly than IGF-I from plasma, similar clearance rates for the analogue were obtained in both pregnant and virgin animals, MCR = 9.19 +/- 0.15 and 9.84 +/- 0.28 ml/min per kg respectively. In virgin rat plasma, labelled IGF-I was mainly associated with the 150 kDa complex, whereas in pregnant rat plasma IGF-I was predominantly associated with lower M(r) IGFBPs (approximately 30-50 kDa). The majority of LR3IGF-I was detected as free peptide. A larger proportion of the tracer was detected as small M(r) breakdown products in plasma from rats under conditions of reduced binding to IGFBPs, e.g. during pregnancy or when LR3IGF-I was the labelled tracer, suggesting greater rates of IGF degradation. More LR3IGF-I tracer was detected in kidneys, ovaries and adrenals of virgin rats and in the ovaries and adrenals of pregnant rats, compared with IGF-I tracer. IGF-I radioactivity was greater than LR3IGF-I in caecum, brain, liver and heart in virgin rats and in kidneys, caecum, brain, liver, heart, placenta, fetus and fetal plasma of the pregnant rats. *These results show that the reduction in IGFBP during pregnancy dramatically increased the clearance of IGF-I from the circulation towards that obtained with LR3IGF-I. The observation that less LR3IGF-I was detected in placenta, fetus and fetal plasma compared with IGF-I raises the possibility that the ability to bind IGFBPs during pregnancy may enhance IGF uptake by the conceptus.*


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 28, 2012)

Not only can one conclude that, IGF-LR3 clears from site of injection, at a MUCH more rapid rate-> majority going rapidly into circulation; one can also conclude from the latter study that IGF-LR3 has a shorter clearance time, even in circulation due to the lack of affinity for the IGFBP (bind protein).

I hope this clears up everything.
And thanks to those who negative repped me. Do your research before you form your own conclusions.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess he is referring to me and if he is he is a straight out liar. I've never posted blood work on this forum. Nor have I ever owned multiple accounts. How he can make such accusations is beyond me someone who's chosen to "moderate" this forum is a straight up LIAR!





SFW said:


> There is a lab testing section here. But there really isnt too much infos. Lab reports and labs on blood can easilly be doctored with photoshop and be misleading. Speaking of misleading, there is someone in this thread who had intentionally mislead people to his lab. I find it comical that he even comments on this matter when his reps create fake accounts that give kudos to their company. lol. Joe blow with 5 posts from west bubble f*ck swears the products are great! meanwhile Joe blow has the same IP address as said rep. Shady to say the least. But thankfully they'll be gone on Sept 30th.
> 
> Anyway, heres the section.
> 
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 29, 2012)

This is one study based on wounds.




MinMaxMuscle said:


> Not only can one conclude that, IGF-LR3 clears from site of injection, at a MUCH more rapid rate-> majority going rapidly into circulation; one can also conclude from the latter study that IGF-LR3 has a shorter clearance time, even in circulation due to the lack of affinity for the IGFBP (bind protein).
> 
> I hope this clears up everything.
> And thanks to those who negative repped me. Do your research before you form your own conclusions.


----------

